# Outpatient coding for a hospital



## cpccoder2008 (Nov 2, 2009)

I work for a physician's office and have for several years. I am interested in switching over to the hospital side and not sure what to expect or if i will even like it. Can someone tell me a few things about an Outpatient Hospital Coder ??

Thanks


----------

